# Pigeon suddenly puffed up, eyes closed. What's the deal?



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, we've had a helmet pigeon at my job (animal control) for probably 7-8 months now, and I'm supposed to take him home to adopt on Friday. Up until now he's seemed very healthy. He was fine last week, I had the weekend off and didn't see him, went home sick on Monday so I didn't really see him then, was out sick yesterday, came in today and he's all puffed up with feathers all over the bottom of his cage, and the tips of some of his wing feathers look pretty tattered. I asked my coworker if something had happened, he said the pigeon started "pulling his feathers out" over the weekend. I *think* he's just assuming this because there are feathers everywhere, but if he had mites or lice would he pluck them and puff up? If he was just going through a molt or something could that explain the puffed appearance? He seems to be eating and drinking just fine, his droppings are normal. The only visible indicators of a problem are the scattered feathers, the puffiness and he keeps perching on one leg...something I very seldom see him do. What could be the issue? What course of treatment should I try? Thank you!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there!
Have you noticed any pinfeathers coming in? It is possible that this bird has just begun his Spring moult. Pigeons usually moult 2x a year - in Spring and in Fall.
If that is the case, he may just need some rest and maybe calcium supplement until the moult completes and his feathers have all come back in.

Definitely check for mites and lice too. Sometimes they can cause a bird to pull it's feathers out.

It could also be an illness, but if he is eating and drinking normally and his droppings look ok, that seems less likely to me.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for the rapid response! I haven't noticed any pinfeathers, but I will check him more thoroughly tomorrow. So it is not uncommon for moulting pigeons to puff out that way? Now, we found this guy so I don't know his history and have no idea if he's ever been treated for internal or external parasites, and I haven't treated him since we got him in. Would it be a bad idea to do so? I have chickens and preventatively treat them twice a year. Also, I have a few different vitamin/electrolyte solutions for my chickens. Would something like that in his water for a few days be be beneficial? Thanks, again!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Just to add, I've got Wazine 17 and pour on Ivermectin, if I should treat him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Does he have access to sunshine/daylight?

Does he have protection from drafts of air?

How many dropping does he do each day?


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, yes and absolutely no idea! He's at work and I'm doing so many other things that I have never paid attention to that.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pigeons shouldn't be moulting at this time, if the birds is darken and you cut down his lights to less than 8 hours its possible that you are doing the darkening system, which a lot of racing fancier do to their birds. If this is the case just give him ample lights and he should be back to his normal self. Hope this help.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

He's currently indoors near a window, so as far as light/dark goes, hes got daylight during the day and dark at night.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

soymi69 said:


> Pigeons shouldn't be moulting at this time, if the birds is darken and you cut down his lights to less than 8 hours its possible that you are doing the darkening system, which a lot of racing fancier do to their birds. If this is the case just give him ample lights and he should be back to his normal self. Hope this help.


All the birds I have *indoors* started to molt this week - fluffy little feathers EVERYWHERE!  None of the birds in the loft have started yet.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Really? That's interesting! So maybe it is just a molt? Do yours puff up when they molt?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Well, we've had a helmet pigeon at my job (animal control) for probably 7-8 months now, and I'm supposed to take him home to adopt on Friday. Up until now he's seemed very healthy. He was fine last week, I had the weekend off and didn't see him, went home sick on Monday so I didn't really see him then, was out sick yesterday, came in today and he's all puffed up with feathers all over the bottom of his cage, and the tips of some of his wing feathers look pretty tattered. I asked my coworker if something had happened, he said the pigeon started "pulling his feathers out" over the weekend. I *think* he's just assuming this because there are feathers everywhere, but if he had mites or lice would he pluck them and puff up? If he was just going through a molt or something could that explain the puffed appearance? He seems to be eating and drinking just fine, his droppings are normal. The only visible indicators of a problem are the scattered feathers, the puffiness and he keeps perching on one leg...something I very seldom see him do. What could be the issue? What course of treatment should I try? Thank you!


Perching on one leg is normal.....


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL, thanks. Well, that's good to know. What about the rest of it, though?!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

A pigeon drinking and eating as normal and with normal poops, lot of feathers around the space, it seems to be under a little stress due to molting. As Karen suggested, pls check on pin feathers and for lice. Perching on one leg is common but a one leg puffed up stance with eyes closed most of the time usually indicates the pigeon is not that well. If this pigeon was not dewormed, it would be a good idea to get that done.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Excellent, I will do those things tomorrow. Thank you very much


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would also follow up the worming with some probiotics.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I can certainly do that, thank you


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

We have pinfeathers! No signs of nasty critters but dose number one of dewormer is done.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I am glad to hear there are no critters and that the little guy has pinfeathers coming in too.

I recently adopted a new dove, and after 1 week in his new home the same thing happened - his feathers were falling out like crazy and he was looking fluffed up & unhappy. I was worried sick, but - it turned out to be just a heavy moult that had him feeling under the weather. Possibly the moult was triggered by a change in lighting in his environment. (though like you - I don't know this bird's history except that he was "surrendered" by a woman who could no longer care for him)

As far as supplements - I do not know what is in the chicken vitamins and whether or not it would be beneficial to pigeons as well. But I'll bet someone else here does. There are a lot of avian experts on this board.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, thank you! It's good to know that there is nothing abnormal or wrong! I'll see what more I can look up on those supplements that I have. 

I'm brand new to owning a pigeon, so everything is going to be a learning experience for a while. I'm very glad that I found this forum, everyone has been so great


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Well, thank you! It's good to know that there is nothing abnormal or wrong! I'll see what more I can look up on those supplements that I have.
> 
> I'm brand new to owning a pigeon, so everything is going to be a learning experience for a while. I'm very glad that I found this forum, everyone has been so great


You are going to enjoy your new companionship


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Just a little update:

Boy, am I glad I wormed him! We have some roundworms in his droppings today. I gave him probiotics and a bit of organic ACV in his water. I brought him home from the shelter a little while ago and he's now in a much larger flight cage in my bedroom. He's currently perched on a brick in front of my window and appears to be in much better spirits today. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Just a little update:
> 
> Boy, am I glad I wormed him! We have some roundworms in his droppings today. I gave him probiotics and a bit of organic ACV in his water. I brought him home from the shelter a little while ago and he's now in a much larger flight cage in my bedroom. He's currently perched on a brick in front of my window and appears to be in much better spirits today. Thank you, everyone!


Glad you got him home, your going to have so much fun with him 
Don't forget to worm him again in 2 weeks.
I worm my whole loft 3 times a year (in their water because I have roughly 80 birds and no help), but if I notice a bird that looks a little sluggish or puffed up, I bring it inside and worm it individually between times.


----------

